
The Failed Experiment of Covid Lockdowns - sanj
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-failed-experiment-of-covid-lockdowns-11599000890
======
blacksqr
The study measured correlation of lockdown measures with number of reported
cases, not positivity rate or death rate. Did they correct for number of tests
done per capita in each state? I saw no indication that they did.

N.B. Written by the same person who wrote the economy was just fine in 2008
the day before Lehman Brothers declared bankruptcy.

